# suche  tannenbäume o.ä. und panoramabilder ala winXP



## boris (9. Oktober 2002)

hi leuts. wir sollen in kunst ne weihnachtskarte für die schule entwerfen und suchen "dringend" bilder von tannenbäumen bzw fichten, am besten nachaufnahmen. und außerdem suche ich noch panoramabilder, die den style von windowsXP standard hintergrund haben.
danke im vorraus
ps: hab schon auf stock photo pages gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden.
ps2: lizenz spielt ersma keine rolle
ciao


----------



## goela (9. Oktober 2002)

Hast Du keine Digitalkamera????


----------



## Christoph (9. Oktober 2002)

und einen Wald brauchst du auch! keinen Fremden wald Fotografieren!!!!! wegen (c) und so *g*


----------



## boris (9. Oktober 2002)

ne hab keine .. hab mir ersma ne xbox geholt


----------



## goela (9. Oktober 2002)

...wo?  Im Wald???

Wie wär's hiermit? Tannenzweig


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. Oktober 2002)

www.motivfoto.de is ne gute seite


----------



## goela (16. Oktober 2002)

> www.motivfoto.de is ne gute seite



Wirklich! Das Tutorial mit dem Vorsatzadapter für die Digitalkamera finde super!! Sollte ich auch mal probieren!


----------



## vetterfunk (16. Oktober 2002)

ja das kann was...

aber bin eher weniger der basteltyp.
gibts da irgendwelche aufsätze bzw. standards?
ich hab die olympus e10 und hätte gern ein paar filter gekauft oder so, kenn mich aber da nicht sonderlich gut aus darin, originalzubehör gibts in sachen filter bei olympus glaub auch nicht...

kann mir da bitte wer einen kleinen durchblick verschaffen?


danke!


----------

